# Griggs Open 6-18-05



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Midwest Sportsman COD will be hosting its first ever open on Griggs on 6-18-05 
Entry fee is $70 per 1 or 2 man team . There is an additional charge of $10 per team if they would like in the big bass pot . There is a 5 fish limit . Registration and boat inspections will begin at 5:30 am . All boats must be in the water by 6:50 for the pre tournament meeting . If you have any questions or would like to find a partner , please feel free to contact me .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot to add , there is a 30 boat limit on this open .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Come on out , it will be a good time . We will have hot dogs and pop at the weigh in also .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Less than a week away now !  I know everyone loves to fish over there so whats holding you back ? Remember , we are limited to a 30 boat full field so dont be left out .


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

How many boats do you have so far?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

See everyone in the morning . Good Luck .


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Well.... where are the results?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Great day to be out that was for sure . Here are the results .

1st pl. - Davies & Wolfton with 5 fish weighing 9.74#
2nd pl. - De Francisco & Johnson with 5 fish weighing 7.48#
3rd pl. - Caudill & Mathers with 5 fish weighing 7.39#
4th pl. - Smith & Hall with 5 fish weighing 7.28#
5th pl. - Rothwell & Cochrun with 5 fish weighing 7.02#

BB went to Rothwell & Cochrun with a 3.10# Lm

Griggs is realy starting to heat up everyone . We had quite a few fish over 3# today . Get out and fish the S/T tourny if you can tomm. , you will definatly have a good time .


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll post pics tonight when i get home from work.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

1st, 2nd and 3rd place


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Griggs open winners, 3rd, 1st and 2nd


----------



## KraZKeup (Mar 16, 2005)

Since Phil didn't humor the 1rst year tournament fisherman, myself, and the second year tournament fisherman, my buddy bassangla20, i'll just add us on the list. I hope you don't mind Phil.

6th pl. - Eichensehr & Keuper with 5 fish weighing 6.13#  

we were 6th place, right??? i'm pretty sure that's what i saw on the sheet.

Chris

PS i just had to brag a little cuz i'm proud of Nick and myself.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I was glad to see you guys do well Chris .  I hope you tear them up this Wed and get some big ones !  See ya then and good luck .


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Dave Davies and John Wilfong. It's Wilfong! both them boys are in my club...I always make fun of his name and call him Wil-fonger. anyway, that's cool. Wilfong's leading the club right now too. I'll be at griggs next sunday. Anyone who wants to help me with where they're at, feel free.


----------

